# Venting pellet stove through existing chimney?



## MikeP (Sep 20, 2011)

Friend has an existing factory built 6" stainless steel chimney, currently being used for a wood stove. He would like to swap out the wood for a pellet stove. Any reason or code that says you cannot do this? Also if allowed what type of pipe would you use to connect the pellet stove to the chimney? Regular black 4", typical pellet vent pipe with some sort of adapter to go from the pellet to chimney connector??? Thanks for any help.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 20, 2011)

They sell a 3"-6" or a 4"-6" pellet vent adapter. I believe Simpson does, othed Manufacturers probably do also. Do a search and it should come up. There are a few members here that have a similar set up.


----------



## imacman (Sep 20, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> They sell a 3"-6" or a 4"-6" pellet vent adapter. I believe Simpson does, othed Manufacturers probably do also.



I adapted my stove into the existing 8" woodstove pipe:


----------



## MikeP (Sep 20, 2011)

imacman said:
			
		

> DexterDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now is that just black single wall pipe? Or is it regular pellet stove pipe, painted, with an adapter to the factory built chimney?


----------



## imacman (Sep 20, 2011)

MikeP said:
			
		

> imacman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's regular 4" pellet pipe with adapters to mate with 8" double wall stove pipe.


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 20, 2011)

imacman said:
			
		

> DexterDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was a nice stove imacman!

I used a 4" to 8" adapter to go into my block chimney.

The pellet pipe goes into the adapter and should go in a couple inches or so, then seal with high temp RTV.


----------



## MikeP (Sep 20, 2011)

imacman said:
			
		

> MikeP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok... Thanks


----------



## pellet_pyretic (Sep 21, 2011)

I did this last year at my mothers house. She had a 8" duravent (double wall) pipe attached to a woodstove and wanted to convert to a pellet stove, I used the 8"x4" adapter as described. However I used a 4" flexible stainless steel liner for the remainder of the 8" pipe. The guy at my fireplace shop suggested that even with the forced draft from the combustion blower I may have draft issues. 8" pipe is pretty big for a pellet stove which creates much less heat (hence less draft) than a woodstove.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 21, 2011)

Just installed my pellet stove tonight. Into a 32 foot chimney lined with a 5.5" stainless liner previously used for a wood stove. I used Simpson pellet pipe to the existing thimble. Really don't know why I didn't use three inch stove pipe but I had the pellet pipe already.

Which brings up a question. Why necessarily does one need to use pellet pipe for the connector in an installation like that? Except for clearance issues. In my case there is nothing behind the stove but a concrete wall.


----------

